# Kaufman 47 cutter, anyone have anything on these boats?



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm currently looking at a Kaufman 47 and was wondering if anyone had any information on them. There is limited knowledge on them on the Internet and from forums. I know they are similar to Swan 47s and has the same shape or appears to me as the Skye 51. We own a marina in New Orleans, and had a Skye 51 up earlier this summer. Very solid boats and nicely designed. But if anyone could shed any info or sailing experience on one that would be much appreciated. 

-sent from sea via corked bottle


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Any takers?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I believe that the Kaufman 47 was designed by Mike Kaufman. Mike is an Annapolis area (actually Severna Park) based naval architect and marine engineer who was formerly a partner in Kaufman and Ladd. People often confuse him with fellow yacht designer Scott Kaufman who is formerly of S&S if I remember right. The confusion is so rampant that even SailBoat Data has most of Mike Kaufman's boats ascribed to Scott Kaufman. 

In any event, my first suggestion is to contact Mike Kaufman directly and see what light he can shed. 

I personally have little or no first hand experience with the Kaufman 47. I have seen a CT47 which I believe was a similar design. I believe that the Skye 51 was a Kaufman and Ladd design. There are definite similarlities between these three. This is also a similar design to the K&L Nimbus 42 as well. 

From everything that I ever heard about the Nimbus and Skye, these were both really nice boats. They were reportedly comfortable and fast for their day, robustly constructed. Looking back from 2013, I personally am not a fan of their rig proportions, but these purposeful adaptaions of IOR 2 hull forms and rigs was leading edge stuff back then. 

In many ways these designs were very typical of performance cruisers of their era. Their underbody is not all that different than something like a Valiant 40 of a slightly earlier era. (Perhaps Bob Perry might weigh in here since he was having boats built in Taiwan in that era and there were few secrets in the Taiwan yards during that period.) 

You occasionally see suggestions that these were Swan knock offs, but knowing both Mike Kaufman and Rob Ladd, both are creative designers and it would seem unlikely that they would be directly cribbing anyone. 

I am sorry that I cannot be more helpful. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been aboard two of the ct47's one cutter one a ketch. These had teak decks the cutter had been removed and the boat gone through. The ketch had not and was is rotting away. If the boat you are looking at had/has teak decks beware. I liked the ketch layout inside but it was a total rebuild project. I couldn't find much info on them either. What's the name of the boat I may have been on it. You can pm me if you wish.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jeff_H said:


> .....
> You occasionally see suggestions that these were Swan knock offs, but knowing both Mike Kaufman and Rob Ladd, both are creative designers and it would seem unlikely that they would be directly cribbing anyone. .


Jeff, I think those statements come more from the 'look' and probably nothing beyond that.. the deck plans and colour striping, along with the typical teak decks DID/DOES look very 'swanny' of that era. I'm pretty sure it was deliberate on the builder's part.. but like you say, the design was more likely K&L's (or K's) take on the ideal of that period...


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

" cribbing"?

I don't think so. To their credit Swans pretty much became a generic style. My own Golden Wave 42 built by Cheoy Lee is what I would call a Swan style design.

I knew the builders of both the Skye and the CT models. As I recall Mao Ta built the Skye. I could be wrong. Never much liked that guy. He did some funny business with me on a boat that has my name on it but is not my design. I didn't laugh.

I have a buddy who owned a CT K&L ketch for many years. He loved that boat. His had a custom lead keel.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeff_H said:


> In any event, my first suggestion is to contact Mike Kaufman directly and see what light he can shed.
> 
> From everything that I ever heard about the Nimbus and Skye, these were both really nice boats. They were reportedly comfortable and fast for their day, robustly constructed. Looking back from 2013, I personally am not a fan of their rig proportions, but these purposeful adaptaions of IOR 2 hull forms and rigs was leading edge stuff back then.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff, I'll try to get in touch with him. I was in Annapolis last month before I went to work offshore. My truck is still in Cape Cod though so I may stop there again on the way down if I can get in touch with him.

What is it you don't care for in the proportions?



ctl411 said:


> If the boat you are looking at had/has teak decks beware. I liked the ketch layout inside but it was a total rebuild project. I couldn't find much info on them either. What's the name of the boat I may have been on it. You can pm me if you wish.


Yea, it has teak decks but they "appear" to be in good shape from pictures. I already bought tickets to go see the boat in person when I get off the ship next month. It's Serendipity located in Brisbane, CA.



bobperry said:


> I knew the builders of both the Skye and the CT models. As I recall Mao Ta built the Skye. I could be wrong. Never much liked that guy. He did some funny business with me on a boat that has my name on it but is not my design. I didn't laugh.
> 
> I have a buddy who owned a CT K&L ketch for many years. He loved that boat. His had a custom lead keel.


It could very well be wrong Bob, but the listing says Kha Shing Ent. Co. as the builder. You say your buddy had a custom lead keel? Was that something he personally added on later, because as far as I know these boats have iron keels. Not sure about the Skye and CT.

Ronnie


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

BoatyardBoy said:


> What is it you don't care for in the proportions?
> 
> Ronnie


I know that there are a lot of folks who like cutter and therefore some of this is my own personal prejudice deriving from the way that I sail which is I mostly sail short-handed, and tend to push my boats pretty hard. As a result, I like boats which are easy to handle and which can quickly adapt to the full range of changing conditions.

Boats like these had very large foretriangles and comparatively small mainsails. That rig proportion meant carrying very large genoas and chutes in order to get decent light air performance. Big genoas cannot be depowered the way a mainsail can and since you can only furl them down so far before the shape gets ugly, you end up needing to do more frequent sail changes and carry a larger sail inventory. Having to drag a big genoa across the jib stay only makes this matter worse.

Jeff


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Jeff_H said:


> I know that there are a lot of folks who like cutter and therefore some of this is my own personal prejudice deriving from the way that I sail which is I mostly sail short-handed, and tend to push my boats pretty hard. As a result, I like boats which are easy to handle and which can quickly adapt to the full range of changing conditions.
> 
> Boats like these had very large foretriangles and comparatively small mainsails. That rig proportion meant carrying very large genoas and chutes in order to get decent light air performance. Big genoas cannot be depowered the way a mainsail can and since you can only furl them down so far before the shape gets ugly, you end up needing to do more frequent sail changes and carry a larger sail inventory. Having to drag a big genoa across the jib stay only makes this matter worse.
> 
> Jeff


Oh I see what your saying. Doesn't the use of a cutter with the inner jib make it easier to power your head sails down since your headsail area is somewhat divided into 2 sails? Also, would a bigger main/more roach with smaller genoa help even out these proportions? Or maybe just a smarter/smaller cut genoa jib combo?

I have only raced on a CNC 34 with hank on jibs. Never used a roller furling before. Would you say this cutter rig is more for cruising or does it fit its racer/cruiser title?

-sent from sea via corked bottle


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Boy:
Yep I could be wrong. I pay mariginal attention to other people's design efforts. Unless they are noteworthy.

This lead keel was built and installed at the yard. How do I know that? I hung out in Taiwan quite a bit. Truth is I loved it there. I did not bite my fingernails when I was in Taiwan.

I pulled into the Ta Chaio yard after a nice lunch and ther was a bit of a commotion going on. It involved the lead keel they were pouring for my buddies boat. It seems the wood mould they had constructed for the lead keel had broken during the pour and lead had spilled out all over the parking lot. Big loss of face for the yard. Face is not a joke with the Chinese. I knew enough to wonder off to the CT65 plug project that I was involved with at the time. I had been around keel pours before. They are challenging.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't get out west looking so I don't know that boat.

Unlike Jeff I liked my cutter rigs. Yes can be a bit of a challenge to get a big genny through the slot in light air. It will blow right by in a breeze. When the wind comes up more put the gen away and use the stay sail and full main. More wind start reefing the main. Much easier than changing out head sails. For real light air I put up a drifter on its own rope luff. I will most likely put a stay sail on my ketch.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Bob, I wonder if all of the K47's were lead keeled or if he had his special ordered at the yard? I'll have to look where I saw the iron keel at. I think it was an old Kaufman brochure... Yea, I know the Chinese/Japanese cultures are very deeply rooted in honor/face/respect, to lose those is a very big deal to them in all aspects of life. I can imagine a keel pour is challenging, that is a lot of weight.

ctl, alright thanks.. That's what my understanding of a cutter rig was, the ease of reduction of sail without having to actually change a head sail immediately. 

Jeff, I'd still like to know your thoughts on adding roach to the main would help with its proportion to the head sail? Add roach and a few battens?


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Just read over the brochure again.. I'm pretty sure the keel is lead. The centerboard version has lead keel so I imagine the full keel I'm looking at has a lead as well.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

I put large roach on my cutter main it work out great. Make sure the sail maker puts the battens in from the luff where the roach hits the stay. I even had one of my stay sails built with battens for added area. My had my ketch main and mizzen built with a lot of roach. I have a pic of the ketch on my profile page.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh alright, thanks for the information. I saw the picture, and you do have a bit of roach on both. I see they are both fully battened as well.


----------



## priscilla (Mar 20, 2000)

There is a new book just out "Sailing A Serious Ocean" by John Kretschmer. His boat is a Kaufman 47, he has been all over the world with it, ( and also a very good author ).


----------



## LazylighningII (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi 
The Lazy Lightning II is a Kaufman 47' It is a great go anywhere offshore cruising boat. I have had this one since 2001 and have been very happy with it(NO Teak Decks). Mine has been to Austraila. before I got it. They sail very well. I saw the boat you are looking at, it sounds as if it needs lotts of TLC(your getting it at scrap value or less). Feel free to Message me.

Jamie


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

BoatyardBoy said:


> Oh Doesn't the use of a cutter with the inner jib make it easier to power your head sails down since your headsail area is somewhat divided into 2 sails? Also, would a bigger main/more roach with smaller genoa help even out these proportions? Or maybe just a smarter/smaller cut genoa jib combo?
> 
> I have only raced on a CNC 34 with hank on jibs. Never used a roller furling before. Would you say this cutter rig is more for cruising or does it fit its racer/cruiser title?
> 
> -sent from sea via corked bottle


I respectfully suggest that you may not be correctly understanding the term 'Depowering'. Depowering does not mean the same thing as shortening sail. The term Depowering refers to changing the shape of the sail rather than the size of the sail. As you may know, in order to generate drive (forward forces) except when running, a sail must also generate side forces as well. Those side forces are why boats heel and make leeway. By and large, the rounder the sail shape, the greater the forces, both drive and side force.

As the wind builds you get to a point that the boat is going about as fast as it can and so generates excess drive. At that same time, it is also producing excessive side force and heeling.

One way to deal with that is to shorten sail. But a simplier more calibrated way, is to flatten the sail and reduce its angle of attack. The process of flattening the sail and reducing the angle of attack is what is meant by depowering. While large jibs can be depowered a little by tightening the backstay to take sag out of the forestay, and by tightening the halyard to flatten the sail, and by moving the jib car aft a little to open the head of the sail and reduce the angle of attack at the head, the options are far more limited than on a mainsail expecially on a boat with a 'bendy mast'.

What that all means is that you end up reefing and furling sooner. A cutter's ability to sail under the staysail and a reefed mainsail works great at the upper most end of the wind range, just before you need a storm jib and trisail. Where a cutter has problems is transitioning in the lighter end of the windrange and in venues where you need to tack more frequently.

But the inability of a cutter rig to be easily depowered, and its inconveince in situations where you are tacking and jibing with any degree of frequency is the reason that fractionally rigged sloops have pretty much replaced the cutter rig on modern cruising designs.

I am cutting and pasting this from my post on another discussion but it also talks about why I am not a fan of cutter rigs for coastal crusing after previously owning one for a decade or so and sailing on a bunch more.

Based on my experience, a cutter rig works well if you live in an area where the predominant winds are sufficiently breezy that you can typically sail using a Yankee so you rarely need to use a genoa, or if you do long passages where you rarely have to tack or jibe. But in areas where there is a high percentage of light to moderate winds, and where you tack and jibe frequently, a cutter rig is a serious PIA.

There are a range of reasons why this is so. First, the foretriangle on a cutter is generally proportionately bigger than that of a sloop. So you are starting with a bigger headsail to handle.

Big genoas tend to be less efficient than taller aspect ratio sails and so require more area to be able to generate the same forward drive. This means that the already bigger headsail due to the bigger foretriangle, needs to have a larger overlap in order to generate the same forward force.

In order to keep the slot of the working jib open, genoas on cutters normally are routed outboard of the shrouds. This reduces the ability to point as high. That means a lot more tacking when sailing in confined sailing venues. There are similar problems avoiding blanketing the headsails downwind meaning more jibing in confined venues as well.

And then there is actual work to tack a cutter. It is always harder to tack a genoa that has a large overlap than one without. In the case of a cutter, the genoa not oly has a lot of sail to drag over the shoruds but there is also a very large of sail area aft of the jibstay. If there is enough breeze, the genoa will blow through the slot, but that generally means that you have been forced to overstand the tack toget enough force to blow it through, and so you end up winching in a lot more line on a more heavily loaded sail. You also lose an excessive amount of forward speed in the interim. For that reason, some cutter owners will partially furl the genoa on the tacks.

Either approach is not a problem offshore where you time the frequency of your tacks by the day rather than the minute, but its a real pain in the butt when beating up a river where the quality of every tack counts. When I owned a cutter, I sort of got used to the issue, choosing to sail with the jib topsail in confined quarters whenever the breeze was even close to enough to move the boat with the smaller sail, rather than fight with the genoa. But that strategy also meant more frequent sail changes when the wind died down.

Jeff


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed right up, Jeff. An I appreciate the clarification of depowering, I understood it and I think I had the terminology incorrect, but definitely gave me more knowledge. 

With all this said, would the cutter sail similar to a sloop if the jibstay was removed and only left with the Genoa to tack? Would you lose performance or speed with the absence of the jib? 

Also, since the genoa is so large, could you not get it cut similar to a sloop jib in order to point higher? 

I am asking these questions because though I have raced mostly in the last 5 years I am still learning the technical aspects of sailing, which can be a lifetime of information. I appreciate the advice and I am reading as much as I can so please don't think I'm just asking to be spoon fed. 

With the boat, if I get it, I would probably be cruising it more than racing. And if I raced it it would be long distance rates since the CNC34 I race on we use for can and Lake races. I have been wanting to do Isla Mujeres for some time but the cnc is not up to it. 


Ronnie

-sent from sea via corked bottle


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

priscilla said:


> There is a new book just out "Sailing A Serious Ocean" by John Kretschmer. His boat is a Kaufman 47, he has been all over the world with it, ( and also a very good author ).


Yea, I have looked over his site. When I get into port I'll try to contact him and maybe pick his brain some. Though I could email him. And that book, and a couple others of his, is on my Amazon book wish list.



LazylighningII said:


> Hi
> The Lazy Lightning II is a Kaufman 47' It is a great go anywhere offshore cruising boat. I have had this one since 2001 and have been very happy with it(NO Teak Decks). Mine has been to Austraila. before I got it. They sail very well. I saw the boat you are looking at, it sounds as if it needs lotts of TLC(your getting it at scrap value or less). Feel free to Message me.
> 
> Jamie


Thanks for the insight, I'll send you a pm for sure.

-sent from sea via corked bottle


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Lazylightning, sent you a pm.. Thought I'd let you know on here because I don't know how the notifications work on here. 

-sent from sea via corked bottle


----------



## Pangea John (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been looking at that boat, looks great, but needs some work. The instruments look old and the decks need to be finished. Those pathfinders have timing belts, and if they go cause real bad problems. I have not called, but I wonder if that is why it's not running. There is a 85HP marine Pathfinder on eBay for $4,500 that's almost new that looks like a good fit.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

She was delivered yesterday to out yard! Excited to start working on her! Just thought I'd update the thread..




















Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome! Keep us posted.

If you're still looking for more info, try John Kretschmer. He owns a Kaufman 47 and gives a brief write-up here. He also has his phone/email on his website if you want to contact him directly.


----------



## shananchie (Jan 29, 2014)

John Kretschmer, the sailing writer, sails a 1987 Kaufman 47 and loves it. (He wrote Used Boat Notebook, Flirting with Mermaids, At The Mercy of the Sea, etc.) He has done numerous trans-Atlantics, the Med, the Caribbean and many other trips with the boat. He also has a new book called Sailing a Serious Ocean that talks a lot about his boat. His web site is at yayablues-dot-com.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

shananchie said:


> John Kretschmer, the sailing writer, sails a 1987 Kaufman 47 and loves it. (He wrote Used Boat Notebook, Flirting with Mermaids, At The Mercy of the Sea, etc.) He has done numerous trans-Atlantics, the Med, the Caribbean and many other trips with the boat. He also has a new book called Sailing a Serious Ocean that talks a lot about his boat. His web site is at yayablues-dot-com.


Yes I talked to him briefly via email beforehand and he provided me some good information.



kwaltersmi said:


> Awesome! Keep us posted.
> 
> If you're still looking for more info, try John Kretschmer. He owns a Kaufman 47 and gives a brief write-up here. He also has his phone/email on his website if you want to contact him directly.


Yea I had already read his book sailing a serious ocean, he has a chapter pretty much on that boat. It was a good read as well. Flirting with Mermaids is on my amazon wishlist haha! He's a good writer..

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

I tried emailing Mike Kaufman from his website this morning, but haven't gotten anything back yet. I'll give it a few days and may try to ring the office. I just want to possibly get some sail information, maybe get a blueprint or something on the boat. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, Any updates or pictures as to how your Kaufman 47 project is coming along.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

weephee said:


> Hey, Any updates or pictures as to how your Kaufman 47 project is coming along.


Yea man! She's looking pretty now, new seacocks, engine is installed, new shaft, new wheel, pedestal should be in the mail soon.. Redid the engine room and lazerette , changed valves on water tanks, refit the fuel tank lids and added mechanical level indicators.. A few other things, closed up some holes on the hull and added one for a transducer.. Cleaned up the deck partner and rebedded the aluminum ring that sits on deck where the mast goes through.. New portlights on the side.

Other little things, thanks for asking! Couldn't get her in the water last time I was home and I'm offshore now. But hoping in Dec she'll finally see water after being parched for almost a year!

Also, she's renamed now, Redemption, and the lettering was but one a few days after I got back and that's super exciting because it came out great!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

She looks great but more like 60-70 feet long in that picture!! (at least on my screen)


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Didn't mean to hit send... Here's more pictures


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

beatiful!

whats your plans for the decks boatyard? I loved redoing mine on my h28 a long time ago

she is looking awesome!

congrats again on the boat

and NICE NAME!

ps. is your plan to have it berthed in new orleans or always florida?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

That is a whale of a boat. What is it, 8 ft draft?


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Looks awesome. I hope to be down that way in the near future. Would love to see her. Keep us up to date
Larry


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> beatiful!
> 
> whats your plans for the decks boatyard? I loved redoing mine on my h28 a long time ago
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments! The decks I was planning on going with MarineDeck 2000 or similar. I like the cork, it is what they use on cruise ships, or so they say, so can't be too bad. Plus, it's supposedly easier to lay than teak and doesn't use fasteners, though it looks similar. I will keep these decks for probably a year or so, I know I'll need new rigging next year or so, definitely before the Isla Mujeres race in '16.

Well it'll be in the NOLA area for a while until I get her ready to sail to some distance. I'd like to make a trip to the keys by next year's end. I think it's doable.

Long run, Florida looks nice definitely... Pretty water. No state income tax! Haha! 


krisscross said:


> That is a whale of a boat. What is it, 8 ft draft?


Thanks, she is a wide girl too! Drafts 7', I'll know more when I get home this time. I want to measure the keel to the painted waterline, we moved it from where the PO had it. And measure the air draft when I step the mast. 


weephee said:


> Thanks for the update. Looks awesome. I hope to be down that way in the near future. Would love to see her. Keep us up to date
> Larry


Thanks, yea man. Just holler, I may or may not be on the ship working.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

Im very interested in that cork decking you are talking about boatyard

please keep us updated

ps. need crew for the race?


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> Im very interested in that cork decking you are talking about boatyard
> 
> please keep us updated
> 
> ps. need crew for the race?


PM me your email and I'll send the documents I was sent from the sales guy.

I'll keep this thread updated now that I know yall are watching! I'd probably keep this more up to date than my blog. That requires more thoughtful typing and a laptop which I sold /:

And I just might! I had people say they were in but we all know how that goes come crunch time.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

BoatyardBoy said:


> PM me your email and I'll send the documents I was sent from the sales guy.
> 
> I'll keep this thread updated now that I know yall are watching! I'd probably keep this more up to date than my blog. That requires more thoughtful typing and a laptop which I sold /:
> 
> And I just might! I had people say they were in but we all know how that goes come crunch time.


well Im busy up here(just moved to georgia) but if its a quick race Im down...

wouldnt mind some fun offshore racing every once in a while

jajaja


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Well she went in the water Thursday and we stepped the mast yesterday! Had no leaks! The mast went in fairly smoothly and I got most of the rigging hooked up. Here are some pictures! I'll have a time-lapse video soon of the mast being stepped. 

This is just what I had on my phone more to come! 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the additional pictures. What a beautiful yacht. Love to see a boat come back from neglect to its original beauty. You're to be commended. Please send more pictures as they become available.
Larry


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

AWESOME! 

congrats man!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice.. Congrats!


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

You lucky S.O.B.!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Congratulations, Those are really wonderful boats. There was one named 'Dove' that lived near here that had made all kinds of long passages. A beautiful and fast boat.

Enjoy owning her.
Jeff


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

moar pics! jajaja


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the nice words guys! 

Here is the coins I used for my mast step. One is a Hong Kong 10 dollar coin and the other is a 5 peso coin from the Philippines. Both of which I acquired from my cruising there in the maritime academy. Both worth about $1.40.. I figured they were a better penance than a regular dollar coin. That and I couldn't find one at 3 banks before I put the mast on haha! 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

Beautiful boat. I think John Kretchsmer has an article about refitting his own K-47 in this month's issue of SAILING.
BTW, is that at Lake Catherine Marina?


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

sandy stone said:


> Beautiful boat. I think John Kretchsmer has an article about refitting his own K-47 in this month's issue of SAILING.
> BTW, is that at Lake Catherine Marina?


Thank you Sandy, thanks for the tip on that article! I looked it up and luckily it was online, though not sure if it was different from the magazine or not.

And yes it is(was) Lake Catherine Marina. It has been sold and now is Lake Catherine Island Marina. Have you been there?


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Time lapse is taking a while.. Hopefully it finishes by the time I wake up in the morning to head back to work on the ship. Only the first part of the video is done, so we may just have to settle for that haha!

I'll post the remaining pictures in the morning!


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

More pictures 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

The last of them... Finishing the time lapse now!

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Redemption - Mast Stepping: 




- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Jeff_H said:


> I respectfully suggest that you may not be correctly understanding the term 'Depowering'. Depowering does not mean the same thing as shortening sail. The term Depowering refers to changing the shape of the sail rather than the size of the sail. As you may know, in order to generate drive (forward forces) except when running, a sail must also generate side forces as well. Those side forces are why boats heel and make leeway. By and large, the rounder the sail shape, the greater the forces, both drive and side force.
> 
> As the wind builds you get to a point that the boat is going about as fast as it can and so generates excess drive. At that same time, it is also producing excessive side force and heeling.
> 
> ...


Jeff, we may be in heated agreement however in my experience the angle of attack as we know it is the angle in which the relative wind meets the airfoil. This does not change with airfoil shape however the characteristics of the relative wind and airfoil can change with airfoil shape. For instance in an airplane, I can directly change the shape of the wing by extending my leading edge devices (slats) or trailing edge devices (flaps) however this does directly change my angle of attack. This is mostly done with my primary pitch control which is my elevator (for and aft stick movement). Now very very generally speaking a fat curved wing gives me more lift (thrust to you) during slow speed ops and when I deploye my leading and trailing edge devices I am changing the shape of the wing so I can operate at a higher angle of attack without losing efficiency during slow speed operations. Now move this horizontal wing vertically now we call it a sail. (a wing is a wing is a wing) now the lift is now called thrust. And my elevator that I used to control my angle of attack is now called a rudder on a sailboat. However in addition of the rudder I can move the boom independently of the boat to change angle of insidence which changes the angle of attack without changing boat heading or in the case of the old Navy jet the F8 the fuselage pitch angle. Instead of leading and trailing edge devices you can change the shape of the wing (sail) by raking the mast, changing the luff, tightening the back stay etc and I am sure many other ways BUT these are not directly changing the angle of attack, only changing the characteristics of the airflow because of a change in angle of attack which you changed by changing boat heading relative to the wind of moving the boom or traveler. I understand that I am speaking of very generalities but the concept is sound.

Jerry.


----------



## dwhardee (Feb 26, 2015)

Juhn Kritchmer owns one and has written about it extensively, whose name is Quezel He is very high on it


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

dwhardee said:


> Juhn Kritchmer owns one and has written about it extensively, whose name is Quezel He is very high on it


Thanks, yea I read the book, Sailing a Serious Ocean. Good book, he has a whole chapter on the Kaufman. I'm hoping to run into one day for a Kaufman meet up. 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## svtaipan (Mar 9, 2015)

In case you are still interested .....We have owned a Kaufman 49 since 2001. purchased Australia. Currently in Bahamas. We have done over 100,000 sea miles and love this boat. Keen to contact other owners. 
John Kretschmer, author and heavy weather sailor also owns a 47 called Quetzal. You can google that.
Taipans blog is svtaipan.blogspot.com


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

svtaipan said:


> In case you are still interested .....We have owned a Kaufman 49 since 2001. purchased Australia. Currently in Bahamas. We have done over 100,000 sea miles and love this boat. Keen to contact other owners.
> John Kretschmer, author and heavy weather sailor also owns a 47 called Quetzal. You can google that.
> Taipans blog is svtaipan.blogspot.com


Oh hey! Always interested in hearing about other Kaufman owners! Glad to hear you love your boat after all those miles. I'll be stopping in Bahamas when I get the boat refitted. Looking to start sailing in the next couple of months! Maybe I'll see you around.

Re John Kretschmer, I have emailed him before and read a few of his books, others are in Amazon wish list.

I'll check out your blog! I'll probably come back with questions about your boat too. I didn't get much help from po as he was up and age and across the country from me.

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Been updating our website(also a nice, fresh, face-lift) with new pictures and videos and words too! May be a little easier to keep up than digging up this thread..

I'll soon have it caught up to present time, most recent post covers up to about January. Working on the posts while at work.

Here's the clicker: www.redemptiverepair.wordpress.com

Enjoy, friends.

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's a quick peek of where she is now..










- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. JK is going to be jealous!


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

kwaltersmi said:


> Wow. JK is going to be jealous!


Thanks! She's come a long way for sure.

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I clicked the clicker... holy crap is that coming along nicely. I'd like to know how much you will have into it and how that would have compared to buying new/restored.

Anyway, what a beauty.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

RobGallagher said:


> I clicked the clicker... holy crap is that coming along nicely. I'd like to know how much you will have into it and how that would have compared to buying new/restored.
> 
> Anyway, what a beauty.


I'll be sure to let you know after its 90% done. I may slow up after that. With most projects, the last 10% usually costs 90% more in time and money... So I hear. 

And thanks, hopefully I'll open the sails up next month!

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Fresh new post, check it!

http://wp.me/p4mK8E-4D

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, in the last two weeks my best at has gotten misted with over spray not even a month after the cockpit has been painted and the new pedestal installed. AND last week I was struck by lightning. One lopolight, my steaming/masthead light, and the spreader lights are non functional. VHF antenna is no longer with us, and there is no telling what the maretron wind sensor status is.. 

Oh and one (that I know of) thru hull is leaking from where I assume it exited after arching from the chainplate. 

When it rains it pours. :slamhead:

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

SailRedemption said:


> Well, in the last two weeks my best at has gotten misted with over spray not even a month after the cockpit has been painted and the new pedestal installed. AND last week I was struck by lightning. One lopolight, my steaming/masthead light, and the spreader lights are non functional. VHF antenna is no longer with us, and there is no telling what the maretron wind sensor status is..
> 
> Oh and one (that I know of) thru hull is leaking from where I assume it exited after arching from the chainplate.
> 
> ...





mitiempo said:


> Ouch!


Ouch indeed... what a shame..


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Got the engine running and moved her to a temporary dock until after Challenge Cup regatta this weekend in Gulfport. It was awesome to move and drive here even if just sing the engine. 
































Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

New post on Redemptiverepair.com

http://wp.me/p4mK8E-6C

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

In the meantime, the boat went to her home dock and had a nice drive over sans sails. Had my dad shoot some pictures from the bay boat. She gets up to 9 knots but does so with serious squat and throws a mean bow wake in the process. Drives like a dream; heavy but smooth, like an old Cadillac, cutting through the water.




























Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

looking GOOD man...

can the squat be aleviated or is it just how the kaufman rides? a change in prop might help having said that it looks good at full power

9knots is an awesome speed...is that max?


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

christian.hess said:


> looking GOOD man...
> 
> can the squat be aleviated or is it just how the kaufman rides? a change in prop might help having said that it looks good at full power
> 
> 9knots is an awesome speed...is that max?


Thanks for the nice words, Christian. 9 knots is the max, and the squat is only bad at max speed, which is typical. At normal cruising speed 6-7 she rides with even trim. I think it's propped close enough for now, I have other things to do besides hone the wheel in.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys, for a little update.. I have a few posts pending publishing, I'm waiting on some pictures I need to take and button up a couple projects. But here is a new post on RedemptiveRepair!

http://wp.me/p4mK8E-9m

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

New post, see it here!

http://redemptiverepair.com/2016/01/24/deck-hatches-get-a-little-love/

See more @ redemptiverepair.com


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

You might want to talk to:

John Kretschmer Sailing - Training Passages - Workshops - Presentations - Expeditions - Writing/Photography


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Yamsailor said:


> You might want to talk to:
> 
> John Kretschmer Sailing - Training Passages - Workshops - Presentations - Expeditions - Writing/Photography


Hey Yams, I have tried reaching out to Mr John via email and Facebook but I don't think he checks either much or he isn't responding to me... /: I guess he is busy voyaging. I did get in touch with him once when I first got the boat but silence since.

See more @ redemptiverepair.com


----------



## Stribog (9 mo ago)

Hello All,
Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Olivia and I am looking to purchase a Kaufman 47 this coming winter. Is there anyone that is considering parting with theirs anytime soon? I will be doing a very slow circumnavigation.

Thank you,
Olivia


----------

